# Hello People



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey im back this is johnny_utah... Since the last time i was here, i have been smoking loads of pot and messing around with hallucinogens (however u spell that shit) and my DR hasn't gotten worst so im happy because at least now i could just smoke my life away instead of analyzing it until it ends like all of you are doing. Im probably not gonna read any reply's to this topic so if your thinkin about hatin, do not waste ur time. Get high till u die! P.S. You guys should try Salvia Divinorum. Think about me in your dreams


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

That's proper bo that


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Good luck with your drug crazed oblivion J_Utah ! I wish I had the same courage, money, lack of emotions and nothing to live for !


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

> That's proper bo that


 :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Dat's not Gangsta'.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

So sad.

Taking drugs is nothing but a request to quit.

You either need to analyze *or* take drugs? Saying no to analyzing doesn't necessarily mean that you must end up in drugs.

Accept my deep concerns, as it appears that you will not be able to live a lot of things that even people with disorders (for instance me) do.

Drugs will kill you, in the end, after taking away anything that makes you human. This means DR will stay there, like an immovable solid rock, reminding you your initial intentions.

Oblivion, decay, and death await...

Just in case you need to talk to someone, or having any doubts, you are more than welcome to send me a PM, or post here the reasons that led you to this decision.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm actually wondering if that was Johnny Utah or not...guess it could be.

Admin, how about an IP cross reference to satisfy my curiosity, cos we're all nosy bitches round 'ere.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

mrmole said:


> I'm actually wondering if that was Johnny Utah or not...guess it could be.
> 
> Admin, how about an IP cross reference to satisfy my curiosity,


Different ISP right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Revelation said:


> Different ISP right now.


I see...


----------

